# location is not available access is denied??



## Blastomussa (Jun 20, 2009)

hi there,

this is my first post here so bare with me.

im having issues with my laptop, when trying to access some folders in my documents i keep getting a window popping up saying

"location is not available"
C:\users\my name\documents\my music is not available
access is denied

its the same for other folders. i have also noticed that when you hover over the folder it says 0 bytes, when clearly i know there is stuff in it.

can anyone help me out to resolve this because im at my wits end with it!!!

thanks in advance


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

That's normal, those are symbolic links for backwards compatibility.
All of the *My ** folders have been moved out of *My Documents* (which is now just *Documents*) to the root of the user profile folder
My Music is now located here:
*C:\Users\my name\Music*
Same with My Pictures and My Videos
*C:\Users\my name\Pictures*
*C:\Users\my name\Videos*

HTH

Jerry


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the Outcaste is correct, this question has been asked SO often. WU put out a good explanation has been copied on other web sites for years.

Many folders used by earlier versions of Windows have been moved to a new location or given a new name in Windows Vista. However, the old folders can still be seen if you have enabled Show Hidden Files, and they look like this:











Notice they are displayed with a transparent icon and a shortcut symbol.

Although these look like folders, they are actually what is known as a junction. Junctions behave like shortcuts, but look just like regular folders.

Their purpose is to silently redirect programs that access them to their Windows Vista equivalent.

Since junctions aren't really folders, it is not possible to access them, and any attempt to do so will give you an "Access Denied" error.


----------

